# Great is Thy Faithfulness



## Christopher (May 20, 2004)

Great is Thy Faithfulness

1 
Great is Thy faithfulness, O God my Father, 
There is no shadow of turning with Thee; 
Thou changest not, Thy compassions, they fail not; 
As Thou has been Thou forever will be. 

Refrain
Great is Thy faithfulness!
Great is Thy faithfulness!
Morning by morning new mercies I see
All I have needed Thy hand hath provided,
Great is Thy faithfulness!
Lord unto me!

2 
Summer and winter, and springtime and harvest, 
Sun, moon, and stars in their courses above, 
Join with all nature in manifold witness 
To Thy great faithfulness, mercy, and love. 

3 
Pardon for sin and a peace that endureth, 
Thy own dear presence to cheer and to guide; 
Strength for today and bright hope for tomorrow, 
Blessings all mine, with ten thousand beside. 

Thomas O. Chisholm, 1923
[1]Lam 3:22,23, Jas 1:17, Mal 3:6 [2]Ps 36:5 [3]Isa 55:7, John 14:27, Matt 28:20


----------



## Mary (May 20, 2004)

That's one of my faves! I learned it at Cedar Campus (Inter-Varsity) when I was in college.

Thanks for the cheer-up!
:bs2:


----------



## Irishcat922 (May 20, 2004)

Chris, you should smile when you say that!
:bs2:


----------



## blhowes (May 20, 2004)

Nice hymn. Here's a little background of the hymn writer:

While many hymns are born out of a particular dramatic experience, this hymn was simply the result of the author's "morning by morning realization of God's personal faithfulness." That hymn is, of course, "Great is Thy Faithfulness."

Thomas Obadiah Chisholm was born in a humble log cabin in Franklin, Kentucky, in 1866. Without the benefit of high school or advanced training, he began his career as a school teacher at the age of sixteen in the same country school house where he had attended. Six years later he accepted Christ as personal Savior during a revival meeting. 

Later, Chisholm was ordained to the Methodist ministry, but was forced to resign after a brief pastorate because of poor health. After 1909 he became a life insurance agent in Winona Lake, Indiana. 

In a letter dated 1941, Mr. Chisholm writes, "My income has not been large at any time due to impaired health, but I must not fail to record here the unfailing faithfulness of a covenant-keeping God, for which I am filled with astonishing gratefulness."

Thomas Chisholm wrote more than 1200 poems, including the well-known "He Was Wounded for Our Transgressions." In 1923, he sent several poems to William M. Runyan, a musician associated with the Moody Bible Institute. Mr. Runyan wrote of "Great is Thy Faithfulness": 

"This particular poem held such an appeal that I prayed most earnestly that my tune might carry over its message in a worthy way, and the subsequent history of its use indicates that God answered that prayer. It was written in Baldwin, Kansas, in 1923. This hymn was the favorite of the late Dr. Will Houghton, beloved president of the Moody Bible Institute. It has since been an all-time favorite with students at the school and, as a result, its usefulness has spread to evangelical churches everywhere. Bev Shea states that this hymn was first introduced to audiences in Great Britain in 1954 by the Billy Graham Crusades, and has since been a favorite there as well." 

Thomas Chisholm's words were derived from Lamentations chapter 3 and were set to music by William Runyan. From the heart of a Methodist minister, "Great is Thy Faithfulness" has inspired countless believers to trust their faithful God.

Great is thy faithfulness, O God, My Father
There is no shadow of turning with Thee.
Thou changest not, Thy compassions they fail not;
As thou hast been, Thou forever wilt be.


----------



## Christopher (May 20, 2004)

Thanks all. I was actually posting it to cheer myself up. I was a little down last night. This song is becoming our family hymn. I find myself prayinevery morning, &quot;Lord, give me strength for today and bright hope for tomorrow.&quot; And day after day he answers my prayer. God sure is good to me and mine. Truely, we do not deserve such kindness.


----------



## Gregg (May 20, 2004)

I used to post some hymns over on some other boards and most people seemed to appreciate it. I guess they do here too.:thumbup:


----------



## sailorswife (May 20, 2004)

One of my favorites, we even had the congregation sing it at our wedding and now my son (almost 3 years old) sings it too!


----------



## Gregg (May 20, 2004)

It is nice to hear of young children who are taught to sing hymns.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## blhowes (May 20, 2004)

Its a tall order, but if you had to give your number one all-time favorite hymn, what would it be?

I may end up changing my mind, but my favorite is &quot;All hail the power of Jesus name&quot; (the diadem version)

Bob


----------



## Christopher (May 20, 2004)

There are other verses for this children's classic but I would say that this is my favorite hymn of al time:




Jesus loves me! This I know,
For the Bible tells me so.
Little ones to Him belong;
They are weak, but He is strong.

Refrain

Yes, Jesus loves me!
Yes, Jesus loves me!
Yes, Jesus loves me!
The Bible tells me so.

Jesus loves me! This I know,
As He loved so long ago,
Taking children on His knee,
Saying, "Let them come to Me."


Refrain

Jesus loves me still today,
Walking with me on my way,
Wanting as a friend to give
Light and love to all who live.

Refrain

Jesus loves me! He who died
Heaven's gate to open wide;
He will wash away my sin,
Let His little child come in.

Refrain

Jesus loves me! He will stay
Close beside me all the way;
Thou hast bled and died for me,
I will henceforth live for Thee.

Refrain

Jesus loves me! Loves me still,
Though I'm very weak and ill,
That I might from sin be free
Bled and died upon the tree.


----------



## Irishcat922 (May 20, 2004)

Mine is &quot;And can it be&quot; by Wesley especially verse three, he sure sounds like a Calvinist. Or Guide me Oh Thou Great Jehovah by William Williams. All three verses will you stand with me as we sing?:bs2:

[Edited on 5-21-2004 by Irishcat922]


----------



## blhowes (May 21, 2004)

[b:712ece608f]Sean wrote:[/b:712ece608f]
Mine is &quot;And can it be&quot; by Wesley especially verse three,

I had forgotten about that hymn. That's one of my favorites too, especially as you say, the third verse. (and the fourth isn't too shabby either)

...My sin not in part but the whole is nailed to the cross and I bear it no more...

[b:712ece608f]Christopher wrote:[/b:712ece608f]
There are other verses for this children's classic but I would say that this is my favorite hymn of al time: Jesus loves me!

Seems like sometimes the simpler the message, the better the hymn. It certainly is a joy to be able to read the Bible and to see in its pages that &quot;Jesus loves me&quot;, isn't it. 

I didn't know there were so many verses to it. Good stuff.

Bob


----------



## py3ak (May 21, 2004)

*Thou Art Coming, O My Saviour*

This is an hymn by Frances Ridley Havergal which doesn't seem to be well known, but it is my all-time favourite which I want sung at my funeral:

Thou art coming, O My Saviour 
Thou art coming O My King
In Thy beauty all resplendent 
In Thy glory all transcendent
Well we may we rejoice and sing
Coming in the opening east
Herald brightness slowly swells
Coming O my glorious Priest
Hear we not thy golden bells?

Thou art coming, Thou art coming
We shall meet Thee on Thy way
We shall see Thee, we shall know Thee
We shall bless Thee, we shall show Thee
All our hearts could never say
What an anthem that will be
Ringing out our love to Thee
Pouring out our rapture sweet
At Thine own all glorious feet

Thou art coming -at Thy table
We are witnesses for this
While remembering hearts Thou meetest
In communion clearest, sweetest
Earnest of our coming bliss
Showing not Thy death alone
And Thy love exceeding great
But Thy coming and Thy throne
All for which we long and wait

Thou art coming -we are waiting
With a hope that cannot fail
Asking not the day or hour
Resting on Thy word of power
Anchored safe within the veil.
Time appointed may be long
But the vision must be sure
Certainty shall make us strong
Joyful patience can endure

Oh the joy to see Thee reigning
Thee my own beloved Lord!
Every tongue Thy name confessing
Worship, honor, glory, blessing
Brought to Thee with one accord
Thee, my Master and my Friend
Vindicated and enthroned
Unto earths remotest end
Glorified, adored and owned!

After that I like von Zinzendorf's hymn &quot;Jesus, Thy Blood and Righteousness&quot;, Toplady's &quot;A Sovereign Protector I Have&quot; (I want these two at my funeral as well), Watts' &quot;How Sad Our State By Nature Is&quot; Anne Ross Cousins' &quot;Immanuel's Land&quot; Newton's &quot;Let us Love&quot; and many more.

[Edited on 5-21-2004 by py3ak]


----------



## blhowes (May 21, 2004)

[b:597949a901]py3ak wrote:[/b:597949a901]
This is an hymn by Frances Ridley Havergal which doesn't seem to be well known, but it is my all-time favourite...

I've never heard of this one before but, Wow, what awesome lyrics. I'll have to search the internet later to see if I can hear what it sounds like.

I'm curious. I've never heard of any of the hymns you listed. What's the name of the hymnal you use where these hymns are found it?

Bob


----------



## py3ak (May 21, 2004)

Bob,

I believe that you can find most of those hymns in the Trinity Hymnal 
http://www.5solas.org/trinityhymnal.php
Many of them are also in &quot;Hymns of Grace &amp; Glory&quot;
http://www.emeraldhouse.com/HymnalTitles.htm
And in &quot;Hymns of Truth and Praise&quot;, which I do not think is any longer in print.

Here are the lyrics to &quot;A Sovereign Protector I Have&quot; by Augustus Toplady

A Sov'reign Protector I have
Unseen, yet forever at hand
Unchageably faithful to save
Almighty to rule and command
He smiles, and my comforts abound
His grace as the dew shall descend
And walls of salvation surround
The soul He delights to defend

Inspirer and Hearer of prayer
Thou Shepherd and Guardian of Thine
My all to Thy covenant care
I sleeping and waking resign.
If Thou art my Shield and my Sun
The night is no darkness to me
And fast as my moments roll on
They bring me but nearer to Thee

Kind Author, and ground of my hope
Thee, Thee for my God I avow
My glad Ebenezer set up
And own Thou hast helped me till now.
I muse on the years that are past
Wherein my defense Thou hast proved
Nor wilt Thou relinquish at last
A sinner so signally loved.


----------



## blhowes (May 21, 2004)

py3ak,
I found a midi recording of &quot;Thou art Coming, O My Savior&quot; online. Very nice tune. The words and the tune seem to go together nicely.

Nothing against the Baptist hymnals that I'm more used to (cause there are so many great hymns in them), but I can't help wonder why songs like &quot;Silent Night&quot; are included, but hymns like this aren't.

Bob


----------



## Mary (May 21, 2004)

Another hymn I really liked from my Inter-Varsity days is &quot;Lord of the Universe, Hope of the World&quot;...

And of course one of my all-time favorites is &quot;How Firm a Foundation&quot;

Bob, I'm not sure what's wrong with &quot;Silent Night,&quot; but I know it irks me whenever I see &quot;Morning Has Broken&quot; in a hymnal. Does that bother anyone else...

Mary


----------



## py3ak (May 21, 2004)

Bob,

Glad you liked it -I believe there are two different tunes for it. The tune I have heard is a little difficult to catch on to, but once you figure it out it flowes very nicely.

Here is an hymn by Joseph Addison that I neglected to mention as being among my favourites, though it definitely is.

When all Thy mercies, O my God
My rising soul surveys
Transported with the view I'm lost
In wonder, love and praise.

Unnumbered comforts to my soul
Thy tender care bestowed,
Before my heart was e'er aware
From whence these comforts flowed.

When worn with sickness, oft hast Thou
With health renewed my face;
And when in sin and sorrows sunk
Revived my soul with grace.

Ten thousand thousand precious gifts
My daily thanks employ;
Nor is the least a cheerful heart
That tastes those gifts with joy.

Through ev'ry period of my life
Thy goodness I'll pursue,
And after death, in distant worlds,
The glorious theme renew.

Through all eternity to Thee
A joyful song I'll raise;
But O! eternity's too short
To utter all Thy praise!


----------



## blhowes (May 21, 2004)

[b:a171a609ed]Mary wrote:[/b:a171a609ed]
Bob, I'm not sure what's wrong with &quot;Silent Night,&quot;...

Sorry about that. My mistake. I meant &quot;Away in the Manger&quot;.

(BTW, I'm not Bah Humbug about Christmas or anything. I like Away in the Manger, its a fun song to sing, its cute and all, but I just don't think it has the biblical accuracy to be in the hymnal. Given the choice between py3ak's hymn and this one, his wins out hands down (In my humble opinion))

Bob

[Edited on 5-21-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## Irishcat922 (May 21, 2004)

I Love 'Arise my Soul Arise' again by Wesley.
Especially the line;
Five bleeding wounds he bears; received on Calvary;
They pour effectual prayers; they strongly plead for me:
&quot;Forgive him, Oh Forgive,&quot; they cry,
&quot;Forgive him, Oh Forgive,&quot; they cry,
&quot;Nor let that ransomed sinner die!&quot;


----------



## Mary (May 21, 2004)

[quote:68453fe4a8][i:68453fe4a8]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:68453fe4a8]
[b:68453fe4a8]Mary wrote:[/b:68453fe4a8]
Bob, I'm not sure what's wrong with &quot;Silent Night,&quot;...

Sorry about that. My mistake. I meant &quot;Away in the Manger&quot;.

(BTW, I'm not Bah Humbug about Christmas or anything. I like Away in the Manger, its a fun song to sing, its cute and all, but I just don't think it has the biblical accuracy to be in the hymnal. Given the choice between py3ak's hymn and this one, his wins out hands down (In my humble opinion))

Bob

[Edited on 5-21-2004 by blhowes] [/quote:68453fe4a8]

ScroogeBob Squarepants,

Hahaha. I crack myself up. Anyway, yeah, Away...isn't the greatest Christmas song (note that many of the songs we sing at Christmas are &quot;carols&quot; and not &quot;hymns&quot; in which case I'm not sure they belong in hymnals - who knows what the difference is?!?!) but it sure beats &quot;Lullay lullay.&quot; What's up with that one? (Unless it means something really deep and spiritual in Olde English &amp; I just don't know it...)

I'm glad you were confused about Silent Night. I love that one! And O Holy Night too (even though it's French). 

And let's not forget Frosty the Snowman... 

Mary  Singing along (badly) to the Christmas carols, while the person who is standing directly in front of her does this:


----------



## Gregg (May 21, 2004)

[quote:f463656da1][i:f463656da1]Originally posted by Mary[/i:f463656da1]


Mary  Singing along (badly) to the Christmas carols, while the person who is standing directly in front of her does this:

 [/quote:f463656da1]

The affects that singing badly had to the rest of the large crowd at hand...




:flaming::tomb:


:sniff::flaming::thumbdown:

[Edited on 5-21-2004 by Gregg]


----------



## Mary (May 21, 2004)

Gregg,

I don't have to take that kind of abuse from you...I have dozens of people just dying to abuse me!!!

Seriously, I always feel kind of bad for the people standing directly in front of me at church...I love to sing, so I sing right along, ever mindful of the quote &quot;The woods would be very silent if only those birds sang who sing best.&quot; I have been told I actually have a lovely voice. I just can't stay on key (minor detail, right?) I like all the keys so much I don't want to play favorites...

Mary :bs2::bs2::bs2::bs2:


----------



## Gregg (May 21, 2004)

[quote:b1d0c019a0][i:b1d0c019a0]Originally posted by Mary[/i:b1d0c019a0]
Gregg,

I don't have to take that kind of abuse from you...I have dozens of people just dying to abuse me!!!

Seriously, I always feel kind of bad for the people standing directly in front of me at church...I love to sing, so I sing right along, ever mindful of the quote &quot;The woods would be very silent if only those birds sang who sing best.&quot; I have been told I actually have a lovely voice. I just can't stay on key (minor detail, right?) I like all the keys so much I don't want to play favorites...

Mary :bs2::bs2::bs2::bs2: [/quote:b1d0c019a0]

Reply...

Mary, I'm sure you have a very nice singing voice. The above post could be more directed to me actually.

God Bless,
Gregg

[Edited on 5-21-2004 by Gregg]


----------



## blhowes (May 21, 2004)

So many great hymns of the faith! I'm in the mood for a good old fashioned &quot;sing along&quot;. 

Gather round. Anybody know how to play one of these things?
[img:48e52fa3bc]http://www.steinway.com/i/boston/small/gp_218.jpg[/img:48e52fa3bc]

Bob


----------



## py3ak (May 21, 2004)

Mary,

Glad you liked the hymn as well. I think that if we were consistent in applying &quot;teaching and admonishing one another in psalms, and hymns and spiritual songs&quot; a lot of songs that are currently sung would go away. It has to have teaching (meaning SOUND teaching, of course) or it has to have Scripturally-based admonition, or both.

Here is a great example of a doctrinal hymn

Jesus, Thy blood and righteousness
My beauty are, my glorious dress
'Midst flaming worlds in these arrayed
With joy shall I lift up my head.

Bold shall I stand in Thy great day.
For who aught to my charge shall lay?
Fully absolved through these I am
From sin and fear, from guilt and shame. 
[Or, &quot;From sin's tremendous guilt and shame&quot;]

Lord, I believe Thy precious blood
Which at the mercy seat of God
Forever doth for sinners plead
For me, e'n for my soul was shed.

When from the dust of death I rise
To claim my mansion in the skies
E'en then shall this be all my plea,
Jesus hath lived, hath died for me.

O let the dead now hear Thy voice!
Now bid Thy ransomed ones rejoice!
Their beauty this, their glorious dress
Jesus, the Lord our righteousness.


Nicolaus von Zinzendorf, translated by John Wesley.


----------



## Mary (May 21, 2004)

Oh no, I totally own that I am a terrible singer. But, like most people, I refuse to repent and shut up, and leave it to those who can. (Think American Idol) Plus I usually veer sharp, which I think is worse than veering flat. 

I was told (by someone who has a musical ear) that I have a pretty voice (the quality of it is nice) but the person was shocked because it was the first time they ever heard me singing on key! Of course, as soon as I realized I was being heard, I cleverly reverted back to my original style of eardrum piercing high notes...actually I get very nervous when I realize other people can hear me, and can't handle the pressure.

Maybe we should start our own choir...What do you think?

Bad Singers of the World, Unite!!!

Mary:bs2:

ps. what was the name of the Looney Tunes frog that only sang when the one dude was there? You know, &quot;Hello my baby, hello my honey, hello my ragtime gal...&quot; He's now the WB mascot. Honestly, my mind is like a sieve...


----------

